# BC building code: automatic sprinkler system



## zzzz (Sep 19, 2016)

Hi, 

This is from BC building code and couldn't understand the meaning well. if someone can explain what the clause is talking about, I'd appreciate it.
3.2.5.12. Automatic sprinkler systems
1) Except as permitted by sentences (2),(3), and(4), an automatic sprinkler system shall be designed.
2) Instead of the requirements of sentence (1), NFPA 13R, "installation of sprinkler systems in residential occupancies up to and including Four Stories in Height," is permitted to bused for the design, construction and installation of an automatic sprinkler system installed
    a) in a building of <Group C major occupancy containing no other major occupancies, that>
         i) is not more than 4 storeys in building height and conforms to articles ...., or
         ii) <is not more than 3 storeys in building height and conforms to article....>
    b) <in a building of care occupancy with not more than 10 occupants that is not more than 3 storeys in building height and conforms to articles ....>

-------------
My question is 
1. in the second clause, if the building is 2 stories high, does it require the sprinkler system? 
2. I am not sure what requirement the second clause is talking about.


----------



## JBI (Sep 19, 2016)

Could you paste the entire section?
Not sure your abbreviated language is giving us a clear picture (for example, what is a 'Group C major occupancy'?)

Regarding your specific question, the second clause (ii I am guessing) clearly states "... is not more than 3 stories high...", and unless I missed something a 2 story building "... is not more than 3 stories...", so the sprinklers would not be required for a 2 story Group C major occupancy, based on the limited text provided.


----------



## cda (Sep 19, 2016)

Welcome


----------



## cda (Sep 19, 2016)

zzzz said:


> Hi,
> 
> This is from BC building code and couldn't understand the meaning well. if someone can explain what the clause is talking about, I'd appreciate it.
> 3.2.5.12. Automatic sprinkler systems
> ...





I read it to say you can use a NFPA 13 R system in the building types listed,

There must be another canda section saying When a system is required.


----------



## tmurray (Sep 20, 2016)

It's basically saying;
Sentence (1): if a sprinkler system is require to be installed, it must be a NFPA 13 system.
Sentence (2): you can use NFPA 13R for residential occupancies classified as  the listed 3.2.2 building types.

The area where it requires sprinkler systems to be installed is mostly in section 3.2.2. based on building classification, area, and number of stories (see definitions and mezzanines on this).

What is your involvement on this? Building official, architect, or...?


----------



## zzzz (Sep 21, 2016)

tmurray said:


> It's basically saying;
> Sentence (1): if a sprinkler system is require to be installed, it must be a NFPA 13 system.
> Sentence (2): you can use NFPA 13R for residential occupancies classified as  the listed 3.2.2 building types.
> 
> ...


Thank you tmurray,

You told me that the requirement to be installed would be found in section 3.2.2, but I never got that information in that section, other than the fire separation based on the pre-decided sprinkler system with pre-decided building height. so basically you should already know whether the building needs a sprinkler before jumping into the section 3.2.2.
Am I mistaken? (and I am an architect)


----------



## cda (Sep 21, 2016)

zzzz said:


> Thank you tmurray,
> 
> You told me that the requirement to be installed would be found in section 3.2.2, but I never got that information in that section, other than the fire separation based on the pre-decided sprinkler system with pre-decided building height. so basically you should already know whether the building needs a sprinkler before jumping into the section 3.2.2.
> Am I mistaken? (and I am an architect)



Do you have an online link to the Canada code


----------



## tmurray (Sep 22, 2016)

zzzz said:


> Thank you tmurray,
> 
> You told me that the requirement to be installed would be found in section 3.2.2, but I never got that information in that section, other than the fire separation based on the pre-decided sprinkler system with pre-decided building height. so basically you should already know whether the building needs a sprinkler before jumping into the section 3.2.2.
> Am I mistaken? (and I am an architect)



Sprinklers are required to be installed for building classifications under 3.2.2. Basically, if the 3.2.2 classification says sprinklered, then it requires the installation of sprinklers.
*Group D, up to 3 Stories* = no sprinklers required
*Group D, up to 3 Stories, Sprinklers* = sprinklers are required

Keep in mind when selecting your 3.2.2 building classification, the definition of storey, first storey, mezzanine, building area, and street

You may also be required to install sprinklers based on an interconnected floor space, or voluntarily to reduce some other requirements (spatial separation and fire separation requirements among others).

3.2.5.12 is how to sprinkler the building.



cda said:


> Do you have an online link to the Canada code



Most codes in Canada are not available online. It is the responsibility of the adopting jurisdiction to have a copy available for review. Ontario does publish theirs online though: https://www.ontario.ca/laws/regulation/120332. Most codes in Canada are based on the National Building Code of Canada, with the exception of Newfoundland. Their's is a weird amalgamation of NFPA 101 and the National Building Code of Canada.


----------



## zzzz (Sep 26, 2016)

Thank you so much tmurray.

I was kind of still new, but something is a bit clear with your help.


----------



## tmurray (Sep 27, 2016)

No worries. We all started somewhere. 

If you're interested in more building code education you should contact the local building code official's association: http://boabc.org


----------

